# Wireless conncection of NCE Power Pro Command



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Has anyone had any success at connecting the RS-232 port on a NCE Power Pro Command Station via wireless connection to a computer to run JRMI software? I would like to take advantage of the software for train automation but want to use a laptop via wirelesss connection to the command station and operate it wireless from the backyard. Appreciate any insight that anyone can provide.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry no one has responded. 

I believe you can find a way to extend your rs-232 wirelessly, but it won't be cheap... I did an extender with Cat5 cable. 

Look for a "Wireless rs-232 extender" 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg, 

No Problem! I am sure there are not many examples of this type of device being used. Also thanks for the tip and I did see you setup with the extenders for CAT5 and I was just trying to lose the wire for better mobility. 

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I use Gefen products, and the quality is high... you might find a cheaper alternative, but I like reliability:

*http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=8840* 










Greg


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, 

If you got bluetooth you might try this setup.. 
http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=qhH6TZTfM4ucgQfXr-2UBQ&ved=0CHQQ8wIwAA# 
Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, I've got this kind of setup working as follows: Acer netbook > WiFi > WiFi Access Point > ethernet > Lantronix MSS100 micro terminal server > RS232 > NCE Power Pro command station. Using the JMRI "NCE over Network" connection. Works nicely, I have a simple PanelPro panel and a couple of throttles which is enough for the small screen of the netbook. I find the netbook seems to lose connection sometimes if no activity - I suspect it powers down the WiFi adapter to save battery life.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember the short range of Bluetooth, I would not use it over about 15 feet (yes I know sometimes bluetooth will go farther). 

Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you all for sharing some of these ideas. I started out looking at the bluetooth but since there will be a wall or two between where I want to run the trains from the laptop and the command station that's not a viable option. Like the idea of the terminal server just shopping for a lower price and the RF is a good solution just not sure how much interfernce I may be adding with the existing wireless system even thought they are on different frequences.

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

different frequencies will not interfere with each other... 

Let us know how it works out. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, so I think I found a solution for what will help with making this work with a slight modification from what ntpntpntp did with his netbook. 

In place of the micro termial server and the wiring to Wi-FI access point I will connect the Serial Port to a grid connect *Wi232 Serial RS232 to 802.11b/g WiFi* to the NCE Power PRO Command Station and then connect via the wireless network I have in the house. I believe that this will work by using the JMRI "NCE over Network" connection as I would think that it will not matter if it's wired or wireless, it will see the receive the data the same. 

Any thoughts, other then the cost, but hay I could save that by not having to buy anymore throttles but instead create them in JMRI on the laptop. 

Tim


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Tim 

the Wi232 looks like an interesting bit of kit, I've not seen it before. Not cheap though? The micro terminal server and access point I used were both cheap ebay purchases (about 20 UK pounds / 30 dollars each). They sit on top of the Power Pro box, using short 8" lengths of serial cable and ethernet cable to link everything together. I'd have used my existing house WiFi network and saved on the access point, only my main router is too far away from the NCE gear to run a nice tidy cable, and anyway the WiFi reception is a little too weak in some parts of the garden so I thought it best to have a second dedicated AP. 

Let us know how you get on?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I looked up prices for the Lantronix Micro terminal server, prices on the internet are aroun $260-270 just for that part.... so you got an incredible deal, one that I cannot duplicate... must have been used or surplus equipment. 

Google Lantronix MSS100 micro terminal server 

Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

When I looked for the Micro Termianl server I could not find any under $250 on the web, so Greg is correct you got a really good deal. The other thing I noticed that most of the devices I found had the DB25 connector on the them not the DB9. So while it was expensive compared to what you paid it did come out lower then some of the other terminal servers that I could find which were starting around $230. Found some other devices that were about $50 dollars cheaper but one would have to be very good at programming for connectivity verse the software that comes with this kit. 

Just waiting for it to arrival and I'll let you guys know how it works. 

Tim


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Guys, I reckon you're right - it seems I did get a real bargain with my MSS100! I see what you mean about the "typical" price. Mine was a used one, but in great condition. I got the impression is was being disposed of from a lab of some kind. I see another used one sold on UK ebay for 31 pounds (50 dollars) back in April. 

DB25 to DB9 converters are no problem to find for little money. Having worked in IT all my career I seem to have "acquired" a box of useful little adapters etc. over the years, that were being junked. In the end I made my own short converter cable so the little server box could sit directly on top of the NCE box. 

As this was mainly a "let's see if I can get this to work" kind of project and not an absolute necessity, I probably wouldn't have thrown a lot of money at it. To be honest, although it works as a wireless solution I'd still rather NCE made UK-legal wireless throttles! Throwing switches in JMRI PanelPro on a little netbook is fiddly with a touchpad! 

Looking forward to reading how you get on with the Wi232, Tim. 

Nick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree about the frequency for outside of the US. 

Funny, a lot of people are making a lot of noise about being "modern" and going to 2.4 GHz, and looking down their noses at the "old" 900 MHz stuff.... the funny thing is that in the US, the 900 MHz band is nice and "quiet", and the 2.4 GHz band is filled with stuff, cell phones, bluetooth, microwave ovens, and now cordless phones. 

So, when someone pooh-poos my 900 MHz system, and then can't figure out why their cordless phone or bluetooth headset goes wonky when they are microwaving a cup of tea, I just smile! 

Greg


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Just an update on my progress. I finally got the wireless connections working after downloading the newest firmware to the Wi-Port as it did not want to talk to my wireless router. So now I can connect via my laptop via wireless router over to the Wi-port and then directly into the NCE Command Station. I am using JMRI then to connect it all together. As an added test I downloaded the WiiThrottle Free version and it connected up very quickly. Good to now that I can have another wireless cab when the guys are over running since I am slowly converting them to DCC via the QSI boards. 

Thanks again for the insight on this endeavor, 

Tim


----------

